# Problems with My Ebay page



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am having problems getting the order details on My Ebay page.

The drop down box next to 'Print Shipping Label' is not dropping down.

Normally, I just drop the box down, click on 'Order Details', retrieve the shipping address, and then click on 'Marked As Shipped'.

Did Ebay change this feature? 

My computer, when at the 'My Ebay' page says "Done, but with errors".

I have disconnected, relogged, signed into my account again, as well as hitting the refresh button, with no avail.

Any ideas?

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

eBay has their own forums where you can ask these questions...look under the Help or the Community tabs


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I called Ebay, which recommended deleting my cookies, and it fixed the problem!

Thanks goatsareus!!!!!!!


----------

